# Where do I get inserts for fallen arches?



## dodo (8 Jun 2009)

Do you know of a good and fair price for inserts for fallen arches,not the one's you buy in the chemist but more of a permanent type that would do for a couple of years,Dublin area


----------



## GreenQueen (8 Jun 2009)

Are you talking about orthotics?

You would be able to get fitted for these with any reputable physio AFAIK.


----------



## Darthvadar (8 Jun 2009)

Hi DoDo...

A good podiatrist (chiropodist) will sort you out... This is who I use... No connection with him other than being a patient of the practice...

Joseph Kelly...
86, Old Bawn Rd,
Tallaght...
Tel: 4625325...

Hope this helps...

Darth...


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jun 2009)

Previous relevant posts .


----------



## ice (11 Jun 2009)

I paid 270 for mine including the casting session


----------



## Kerak (11 Jun 2009)

Great Outdoors, off grafton St.
I swear by mine. last pair where 90euro, took about 1 hour to make and fit.


----------



## Rois (11 Jun 2009)

Kerak 

I've had these inserts made to measure at Great Outdoors also.

But these are specially for hiking comfort they are not what the OP needs - he needs more specialist type inserts.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Jun 2009)

I assuming theres a big difference between a pair costing 90 and one 270?


----------



## ice (13 Jun 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> I assuming theres a big difference between a pair costing 90 and one 270?


 
I hope so


----------



## AlbacoreA (13 Jun 2009)

Some people I know didn't find them much good so I'm a bit wary.


----------



## RMCF (15 Jun 2009)

As someone who suffered from Achilles Tendonitis for many years I found that a £20 pair off the shelf worked wonders for about 12-18 months. Then they stopped working.

I thought they might have worn down so went and bought the same pair again, but these didn't have the same effect that they had the first time.

So I paid £99 to get my feet cast and a set made just for my feet. These again worked a treat, and I have had these for approx 3 months - the difference is fantastic, and I would estimate my achilles pain at about 5-10% of what it used to be. A definite worthwhile purchase.

If these ever stop working then I think the last step is to get a GAIT Analysis done, which involves walking on pressure mats to map the mechanics of your feet and make insoles even more tailored than the £99 ones. 

Thankfully not at that stage yet.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Jun 2009)

Where would you get a GAIT Analysis done in Dublin?


----------



## justsally (15 Jun 2009)

[broken link removed]

just googled and found this.


----------



## shaking (15 Jun 2009)

Amphibian King in Bray do gait analysis, I had it done but it's more to recommend what runners you should be wearing. I also had my foot cast for orthotics in sandymount physiotherapist I was refered there by my own physio who said she could give me othotics but I was much better off having the casting done, it was €250.

I've no affiliation with any of the places mentioned above


----------



## Kerak (15 Jun 2009)

I was recommended to Great outdoors by my GP.

havent hillwalked in 20 years!

Planter Fasciitis was  the problem. ( extream flat feet).

And I still swear by them

cheers


----------



## Petal (16 Jun 2009)

Hiya, very interesting thread... I had gait analysis done by my chiropractor a few years ago - the kind of thing were you walk over a mat... I also still had a pair that was done using a plaster cast. I must say the latter is a much better product, still works about 20 years later. The other one was not half as well defined, came back with pretty much the same shape/pattern than the one done by cast, so I would recommend the cast method. Speaking of which, how do Great Outdoors do them? I wouldn't mind a new pair, after 20 years the old insoles are starting to disintegrate...


----------



## Rois (16 Jun 2009)

Great Outdoors don't make inserts.

All they make are made-to-measure *insoles* which provide extra comfort for people who do a lot of walking, hiking etc.  The insoles are moulded around your feet using some form of heat and cut to size while you wait.  No gait analysis or anything like that.


----------



## RMCF (16 Jun 2009)

Rois said:


> Great Outdoors don't make inserts.
> 
> All they make are made-to-measure *insoles* which provide extra comfort for people who do a lot of walking, hiking etc.  The insoles are moulded around your feet using some form of heat and cut to size while you wait.  No gait analysis or anything like that.



I bought a pair of the heat mouldable ones and had them fitted to my feet for my achilles tendonitis problem - didn't work at all, and thats why I went down the casts route.


----------



## redbhoy (17 Jun 2009)

Charter Medical Group in Smithfield do a Gait Scan for free but the orthotics cost €170.
I havent been but I have enquired as I plan on going at some stage.


----------



## AlbacoreA (17 Jun 2009)

Cheers thats handy to know. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Petal (18 Jun 2009)

Can people pm me or say where they went for the cast method? I would really like to get a new pair and that's the only method I would go for.


----------



## mts (18 Jun 2009)

I got my orthotics from the chiropodist in Clerys department store in Dublin. The chiropodist casted my feet and sent the casts away to get the orthotics made. I have had them about 10 years now and no problems since,


----------

